# Critique my technique



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

So this morning I made a video of my current technique/routine, it'd be great to get some thoughts on this and what you'd do differently.

This is by far one of the better extractions that I've had recently (18g in - 36g out - 35 seconds - tasted nice and balanced, perhaps a slight hint of bitterness)

Video is here (the password is *coffee*) I use vimeo for work stuff hence the password.

Vimeo link

---

More info on my setup - Gaggia classic, Iberital MC2, Rave Mocha Java beans, 18g VST, Motta 58.4mm tamper

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

A few pointers and things to try that might give you even tastier results

1. Purge the grinder before you start if you're not already, that will make sure you get the fresh!

2. Grind into something and give the grinds a good mix up to distribute the fines evenly, I use to use a mini whisk, but even a good shake will do

3. The way you're holding the PF suggests it's not hot, heat the machine up well before use with the PF in it

4. Try and level the grinds of better before you tap the PF, if you grind into something else you can dump them all in the PF in 1 go and do a little swirl to get things very level before you tamp, and then tamp after

5. When you 1st put the tamper in the PF hold it resting your fingers on the top of the PF and give it a turn back and forth to make sure it's level before you tamp - your fingers feel the level

6. you can see quite a lot of grinds on the side of the basket, try scraping them off when you initially go in to level off and don't pull the tamper out too fast


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

im not one to judge, but that looked like a wonky tamp, more compressed towards the back (the handle side). and the extraction seems to favor one side rather than the middle.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I forgot to say, well done for posting this, it can feel a bit like you're opening up the flood gates to be criticised, however everyone will just be trying to help.

take it in the right spirit, everyone just wants you to get the best possible cuppa


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@Phobic That's ace thanks, don't worry about being to critical that's exactly what I'm after.

When you say purge the grinder how much (or how long) should I put through?

I'll look at picking up a container for the grounds, I've got something at the minute but it's square so ideal really.

All of the other points are great, I'll give them a go. Cheers!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I can't remember what the retention was like on the MC2, been a while since I owned one, a couple of grams or so from memory.

for a container square is fine, you can even use a coffee cup, or an old milk jug.

try and do a before and after side by side comparison so you can tell what difference you're making with the changes, then post back your results


----------



## DGB (Jan 7, 2017)

Is that a Eureka Mignon grinder you are using there? I can't quite see in the video. If so, I'd appreciate your opinion of it.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

DGB said:


> Is that a Eureka Mignon grinder you are using there? I can't quite see in the video. If so, I'd appreciate your opinion of it.


No it's an Iberital MC2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's the coffee and the notes that accompany it ? Mocha Java is a darker roasted bean ? So the roast may be impacting on the taste . If not change the ratio 18> 30-32 for example , as you may be over extracting what is a dark roast already .


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Few things IMHO, good on you for posting a video

1. Shoot for 28-30s extraction

2. Don't tap down much, in my experience it results in deadspots. A couple of side taps should do most of the work and then 1 or 2 downwards to finish up.

3. Most of the coffee seems to be coming from the handle side of the basket so it would appear that your dosing is uneven in the basket (could be the machine isn't on the level as well). You could try moving the basket around whilst you are grinding into it to try and achieve more evenness. This would result in an uneven extraction and would mean that you are over extracting the beans at the handle side of the basket and under extracting the other side.

Apart from those it looks pretty good.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Cheers @Mrboots2u and @Xpenno

Yeah, I've been trying to get my extraction down to 28-30s. This is so far the closest I've come. Previous extractions had been coming out at 50s-1min+

The notes say to aim for 20g in, 42g out in 25 to 30 seconds. Well I've got an 18g VST so obviously I'm not going to dose 20g









Thanks for the other tips, I had thought that I'd been tapping too much!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

luke said:


> Cheers @Mrboots2u and @Xpenno
> 
> Yeah, I've been trying to get my extraction down to 28-30s. This is so far the closest I've come. Previous extractions had been coming out at 50s-1min+
> 
> ...


You can drop the dose to 17 which should decrease shot time as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

luke said:


> Cheers @Mrboots2u and @Xpenno
> 
> Yeah, I've been trying to get my extraction down to 28-30s. This is so far the closest I've come. Previous extractions had been coming out at 50s-1min+
> 
> ...


Thisis from Rave ? All recipes for every single coffee for espresso are the same from them , so id take the recipe with a pinch of salt...

It's a dark coffee , hence having to go coarser to get a reasonable shot time ...

Perhaps try something a little less dark next time to?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

you might struggle to get 20g into the Gaggia basket as well, aren't they a little smaller?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

To add to all the above and guess when you've got your container to grind into, whatever that may be (small glass also works fine) try and grind in one go then weigh / time the output to give you an indication as to how much time equates to weight. Quick stir in the container then empty correct amount into portafilter following the comments above from other users. (slight tamp then add more just leads to all sorts of potential channelling).

Let us know how you get on.

John

p.s. you could also try a 17.3g in the basket and aim for a 30g output which might sweeten a darker roast a bit.


----------



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have pretty much the same set up. A gaggia Classic, those smart weigh scales. I cant remember what my grinder is but its on loan to me and has one of those baskets in front that the grounds go into first before they go into the pf. The tamp im using is the one that comes with the machine which is a little plastic one that doesn't really fit. I using a locally roasted specialty coffee beans, origin beans. if your in Cornwall or London you should check them out. I can consistently get a 1:2 ratio (which is the recommended) in the recommended time. its always on the bitter side. I think after reading this i may be over tamping as i push hard to compensate for the tamp being plastic.

One thing you should try is pouring a second shot after if your first is bitter. without changing any other variables i get a better result. I think this gives all the parts of the machine to warm up. Bit of a waste i know but try it and see.


----------

